# what DSLR is good for beginners?



## GSMjohn2012 (Mar 13, 2013)

what DSLR (canon/nikon) is good for beginners?

until now i'm still undecided which dslr i want to be.,

please help...

your dslr camera + recommended lens,.,

example: 650D + AF 50mm f/1.8D...,



thanks a lot.


----------



## Benco (Mar 13, 2013)

Nikon D3100 + kit lens would be a good buy right now if you can still find one. A 1.8D 50 mm is a nice extra lens to have, they're very good and don't cost the Earth. A telephoto zoom (say 50 - 200 ish) is a useful extra too.


----------



## greenx (Mar 13, 2013)

Sony/Nikon/Canon all have great entry level DSLRs these days... If you are just wanting to know a little more about photography and adjusting settings a mirrorless isn't a bad option.


----------



## amolitor (Mar 13, 2013)

I like the D3100 and similar. They're physically small, which strikes me as a big win over the more expensive DSLRs.

You could argue that one should jump in with a "good" model, which you won't outgrow, I suppose. My feeling is that the notion of outgrowing a camera is largely a fantasy designed to justify buying a shiny new toy, and I find the prosumer/pro models to be insanely huge and heavy for the most part. I held a D600 a couple weeks ago and was blown away by how simply massive it was.

I don't know why I think bigger is less suitable for newbies, though. Perhaps I am just rationalizing, myself!


----------



## Light Guru (Mar 13, 2013)

ANY AND ALL DSLRs being sold today will be fine for a beginner.  They all let you manually control an image and that is what a beginner needs to learn.


----------



## shelby16 (Mar 13, 2013)

Honestly, I posted the same thread as you about a week ago, and I learned that it's really just personal preference. 
I have heard a lot of good things about the Nikon D3100 for beginners, but really, anything will be just fine. I just ordered the Nikon D5100 and I heard it's amazing, so that's the one I went with just because it suits some of the needs I have. It's up to you! There is nothing against Canon, I just like Nikon.


----------



## TheLost (Mar 13, 2013)

How much do you have to spend?

D4 + Nikon 24-70mm f/2.8 

That would be what i wished i started with...


----------



## apvm (Mar 13, 2013)

amolitor said:


> I like the D3100 and similar. They're physically small, which strikes me as a big win over the more expensive DSLRs.
> 
> You could argue that one should jump in with a "good" model, which you won't outgrow, I suppose. My feeling is that the notion of outgrowing a camera is largely a fantasy designed to justify buying a shiny new toy, and I find the prosumer/pro models to be insanely huge and heavy for the most part. I held a D600 a couple weeks ago and was blown away by how simply massive it was.
> 
> I don't know why I think bigger is less suitable for newbies, though. Perhaps I am just rationalizing, myself!



Totally agree with you.  For OP, it all comes down to your budget and which one you feel comfortable with in terms of learning experience and comfort.  My puny budget only allows me with used gear and I picked the D3100 because it is comfortable in my hands and my learning experience with it is at least not complicated since I am a newbie and a slow learner.


----------



## runnah (Mar 13, 2013)

The best one you can afford.


----------



## manicmike (Mar 13, 2013)

i don't get why everyone always suggests the brand new cameras. You could get a used camera that's been out for a few years like the D50 or D90 much cheaper and put a little into glass and have a good kit for a beginner.


----------



## Light Guru (Mar 13, 2013)

manicmike said:


> i don't get why everyone always suggests the brand new cameras. You could get a used camera that's been out for a few years like the D50 or D90 much cheaper and put a little into glass and have a good kit for a beginner.



Used cameras can be good also, I usually recommend the new ones for warranty reasons and because it is easier for people to find training videos on the menu systems of the new camera.


----------



## hirejn (Mar 13, 2013)

The best DSLR for beginners is the cheapest one, Nikon or Canon. Those are the top two brands. The differences is in how the cameras work, meaning the controls. Don't worry about technology. Pros use either brand. What matters is what controls and features you like. But get the cheapest one because even it will be capable of more than you can get out of it. Invest in education. When you outgrow the camera, then worry about spending more.


----------



## Mike_E (Mar 13, 2013)

amolitor said:


> I like the D3100 and similar. They're physically small, which strikes me as a big win over the more expensive DSLRs.
> 
> You could argue that one should jump in with a "good" model, which you won't outgrow, I suppose. My feeling is that the notion of outgrowing a camera is largely a fantasy designed to justify buying a shiny new toy, and I find the prosumer/pro models to be insanely huge and heavy for the most part. I held a D600 a couple weeks ago and was blown away by how simply massive it was.
> 
> I don't know why I think bigger is less suitable for newbies, though. Perhaps I am just rationalizing, myself!



You're mostly right, there are occasions where you need functions more readily available that the base models can't provide.  Sometimes better autofocus is needed that the more expensive cameras have and the lesser ones don't.  (Nikon excels here)

For the most part in a consumer grade camera the difference is that the newer one is shinier.


BTW, borrow a Pacemaker Speedgraphic for a while and your 'size issues' will go away.  LOL


----------



## amolitor (Mar 13, 2013)

Oh, I have an F1 and an RZ67, I know from big 

The D600 just seemed huge because I can't figure out what on earth the extra size and mass is giving the user over my D3100. Do focus points and megapixels actually weigh more? Why do they make the body balloon up like some crazed zeppelin made out of lead? (har har har)


----------



## greenx (Mar 13, 2013)

D800 is a brick cylinder!


----------



## Ballistics (Mar 13, 2013)

hirejn said:


> The best DSLR for beginners is the cheapest one, Nikon or Canon. Those are the top two brands. The differences is in how the cameras work, meaning the controls. Don't worry about technology. Pros use either brand. What matters is what controls and features you like. But get the cheapest one because even it will be capable of more than you can get out of it. Invest in education. When you outgrow the camera, then worry about spending more.



I can't disagree with you anymore. I'm in my second year of a photography degree program (considered the best where I am) and I've learned so much on my own. Personal research has made me the photographer that I am.
A camera isn't something so terribly hard to master. Telling someone to spend money a camera that they will need to replace in a short period of time is a waste of money. I bought the D5100 and cheap glass based on this advice given to me on forums, and after 2 weeks I immediately returned the D5100 and upgraded to the D7000. After 3 weeks I knew how to properly expose my camera on the fly and compose shots properly. After that, what else is there to "outgrow"?
A year and a half later, I'm stuck with the cheap glass. 
If I could do it all over, I would have went right to the D700 and a 70-200mm. 

The question isn't what camera is good for beginners, it's what is good for my budget and the type of photography I'm into?  
All of these cameras operate nearly identically. Buttons vary, but the concept of taking pictures is the same no matter what you buy.

The difference lies in the niche you fall into. Someone who enjoys photographing people won't buy the same gear that someone photographing landscapes would buy.


----------



## Ballistics (Mar 13, 2013)

amolitor said:


> Oh, I have an F1 and an RZ67, I know from big
> 
> The D600 just seemed huge because* I can't figure out what on earth the extra size and mass* is giving the user over my D3100. Do focus points and megapixels actually weigh more? Why do they make the body balloon up like some crazed zeppelin made out of lead? (har har har)



Sensor, shutter mechanism and alloy body maybe?


----------



## newfoundlander61 (Mar 13, 2013)

D50 (used of course) or D90 (new prices are not to high)


----------



## Greiver (Mar 13, 2013)

I use the D3100, and the Guide Mode makes it great for beginners. Or if you can spend a bit more, get the D3200 since it has it too plus it's slightly better overall.


----------



## GSMjohn2012 (Mar 15, 2013)

i think i''ll go for d3100,,.


----------



## ryanparker (Mar 15, 2013)

Before you make the plunge, read some reviews and take suggestions from the forum. Don't aim too low when choosing a camera. I've never heard anyone complaining that the camera they bought is too good.


Don't rule out used and refurbished cameras from dealers and manufacturers.


Camera Reviews


Digital Photography Review


Nikon DSLR Camera Buying Guide


KenRockwell.com: Photography, Cameras and Taking Better Pictures


Compare digital cameras - Snapsort


Equipment & Reviews | What Digital Camera


----------



## runnah (Mar 15, 2013)

Go to nikon or canon website. Start at the bottom of list of dslr and move up until you get to the camera you can afford. Buy that one.


----------



## JDFlood (Mar 15, 2013)

runnah said:


> Go to nikon or canon website. Start at the bottom of list of dslr and move up until you get to the camera you can afford. Buy that one.



You got it. Or maybe get the next one up, if you are like me. JD


----------



## texkam (Mar 15, 2013)

Nikon = Beginner
Canon = Professional


----------



## Light Guru (Mar 16, 2013)

texkam said:


> Nikon = Beginner
> Canon = Professional



Large Format Film Camera = Real Photographer


----------



## Light Guru (Mar 16, 2013)

In my opinion any DSLR is fine for a beginner. A beginner needs to learn how to take control of a camera to get the image they want. Any DSLR will do that.


----------



## Greiver (Mar 16, 2013)

texkam said:


> Nikon = Beginner
> Canon = Professional


lol No. Both brands have beginner, and professional-level DSLR's.


----------



## Mike_E (Mar 16, 2013)

texkam said:


> Nikon = Fine camera
> Canon = _*Fine copier*_




Fixed it for you.


----------



## Instastitch (Mar 18, 2013)

Well I am in the same Boat...

I have been looking at all the Youtube reviews and...
 the D5100 is nice, has dual card slots 14 bit raw, 4 fps, 
the D5200 is a bump up in  megapixels, single card slot 14 bit raw, 5 fps, 
and the D7000 which has a more of metal frame than plastic, 6 fps, 14 bit raw, a 39 auto point with 9 cross types, smae megapixels as the 5100....wow what a decision..

I have had alot of friends ask me to do wedding pictures etc, So I am looking at a new camera. Keep in mind Im buying the body only as I already have my prime lenses ordered.


----------



## pgriz (Mar 18, 2013)

Roll-over, crawl, walk, run, run fast, run at the Olympics.  That's the basic sequence for bipedal locomotion.

Photography has a similar learning curve.  Picking a camera and not knowing what you need -> roll-over stage.
Wedding photography -> fast run or at least Olympics pretender.  There's quite a gap between the two.

A beginner digital camera should have four modes (Manual, Shutter-priority, Aperture-priority, and Program).  It should allow you to manually change the focus, or direct the camera as to where you want to focus.  It should allow you to change the white-balance, the ISO, and the recording method (JPG/RAW).  For most shooting situations, a zoom of about 18/24mm - 80/130mm would give you plenty of reach, from moderate wide angle to moderate telephoto.  And it should be cheap, so that once you've shot at least 5,000 frames with it, you'll know what you love/hate/need.  Now, you can look at the camera offerings again, and decide to invest in a system.   That's when you transition from walk to run.  

Oh, and this is just my opinion.


----------



## manicmike (Mar 18, 2013)

I've got a d90 for sale on here cheaper than a 3100. I'd use the difference and get some glass.


----------



## Instastitch (Mar 18, 2013)

Part of me wants to try out the Sony A65 and drop some cash on some nice lenses. I dont know how well the contrast is on the pictures yet.


----------



## JDFlood (Mar 19, 2013)

Greiver said:


> lol No. Both brands have beginner, and professional-level DSLR's.



I would say more like amateur versus pro. Then the question in the levels of amateur is how much can you afford. If your well healed and want a first camera, I would without hesitation recommend a D600 or D800, if the person is serious. Program mode is essentially fully automatic. JD


----------

